

Yahoo! Aquires Aviate - isaacjohnwesley
http://mashable.com/2014/01/07/yahoo-acquires-aviate/

======
taspeotis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7020120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7020120)

